# compiling software (xiccd) or using dispwin, dispcal etc. to calibrate my monitor



## susannej (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello,

I want to try to calibrate my monitor, which should be theoretically possible with argyllcms. I could extract and use the firmware for my good old spyder 2, but dispcal from argyllcms gives me error messages like: `icoms_usb_control: device not open`(dead end I think)

dispwin doesn't like my color profile from windows (I might try to create one with an linux-usb-stick version ...)

Another idea was to use the described solution here: Thread icc-profiles-and-startx-on-freebsd.51153/

But I couldn't compile xiccd which needs the gnu-tools. I installed autoconf, automake and gmake, were able to start autoconf which generates the configure script. There I changed the shell to /usr/local/bin/bash, which gives me the error-message :

```
./configure: line 1726: syntax error near unexpected token `1.9'
./configure: line 1726: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(1.9 no-dist-gzip dist-xz tar-ustar)'
```
automake is installed on my box ...

Does anyone has an idea?

The only thing which I could try is, to create a color-profile with an linux-live-usb-stick and hopefully dispwin will load it...

(Another thing I read, was that ArgyllCMS >= 2.0 would be helpfull, but we still have the 1.9.x Version in the ports...)

Thanks in advance, susanne (serious confused).


----------



## susannej (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok, did install a linux (ubuntu) to an usb-stick, installed ArgyllCMS on it and did the calibration there (used my old spyder 2 which still works - and it took hours to finish...). That icc-profile could be loaded with dispwin under FreeBSD without problems.


----------

